# [RISOLTO] emerge non synca più

## geps2

Salve e tutti.

Oggi ho lanciato il consueto sync settimanale, ma emerge rimane fisso oltre il 90% della CPU, e l'output è solo questo:

```

 ~ # emerge --sync

Performing Global Updates:

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2011.......................................................

...............................................................................................................

...............................................................................................................

...............................................................................................................

...............................................................................................................

...............................................................................................................

...............................................................................................................

.....................

**********************************************************

```

è andato avanti così per un'ora, ogni tanto aggiunge un asterisco.

Che problema è?

L'ultima volta che l'ho fatto, un paio di settimane fa, è andato benissimo...

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Thu Jun 23, 2011 4:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

sta cercando di aggiornare i metadati.

anche a me, l'altro giorno, ci ha messo una vita.

alla fine, però, ha chiuso correttamente.

le stelline segnalano un accesso ai binari che conservi in /usr/portage/packages (se usi FEATURES="buildpkg" in /etc/make.conf).

a volte, quella cartella cresce troppo. può essere salutare l'uso di eclean di app-portage/gentoolkit (riferisciti al man per l'utilizzo).

----------

## geps2

ci ha messo un bel po' ma alla fine ce l'ha fatta.

Grazie...

----------

